
Tech and Poverty Collide in San Francisco's Tenderloin - nikcub
http://www.wsj.com/video/tech-and-poverty-collide-in-san-francisco-tenderloin/75899C81-72A7-4A13-8035-60A41E2B3538.html?mod=trending_now_video_5
======
brudgers
The "teaching to read" scene at about 3:00 sums up the disconnect between the
policy and the citizenry of the Tenderloin. Without tax breaks, the city might
have readily funded the community center.

